# Novice Indoor Kayak Clinic



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

This course is designed for those who wish to pursue kayaking. Whether you want to paddle lakes, rivers, or oceans, this clinic will give you a strong foundation. Your program begins with an introduction to the boat and equipment. We progress quickly into entry and exit of the kayak, strokes, performing bow rescues, braces to keep yourself upright, deep water rescues, dock enders, and of course a detailed progression into the eskimo roll. After completion of this course you will have the necessary skills to progress to our novice river trip. 

Scheduling Format:
The Novice Indoor Clinic is held at Louisville Recreation/Senior Center, located on Via Appia Way. The classes are scheduled for three consecutive Saturdays or Sundays, meeting at 7:30 PM on the first night. Class will be in the pool from 8pm and run until 10:00pm each night.

3 Evenings of Pool Clinics
Cost: $119.00
Gear Rental Package: $20.00
includes: kayak, sprayskirt, paddle and flotation.

Apr 01 + Apr 08 + Apr 15, 06
Apr 02 + Apr 09 + Apr 16, 06

Contact Info:
Boulder Outdoor Center
2707 Spruce Street
Boulder, CO 80302
Phone: (303)444-8420
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.boc123.com


----------

